# Sticky  Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category)



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Phaeton Forum ‘FAQ’ (Frequently Asked Questions)*

*IMPORTANT SUGGESTION (HINT)*

If you are looking for information about a specific topic, use the search function of your *web browser* (for example, Internet Explorer or Chrome) to search *this page* for words related to what you are looking for. For example, if you want information about XM radio, press "Control + F" on your keyboard, then type in the word 'XM' or the word 'radio'. Your web browser will then search this entire thread (5 posts) for any instance of the term you specify. You can then click on any interesting links you find to go directly to the post.

There are 5 posts below in this "table of contents" for the Phaeton forum. Discussions and topics have been grouped according to category.They are organized as follows:

*First Post* - Information that is helpful to the new Phaeton owner during the first few weeks of ownership (commonly asked questions).

*Second Post* - Modifications, retrofits, keeping the car looking new.

*Third Post* - Troubleshooting problems, information of interest to Phaeton Service Technicians.

*Fourth Post* - Technical reference material.

*Fifth Post* - Pre-purchase information for those readers who are considering buying a Phaeton.


**** PLEASE NOTE - If you find water in the front footwell, or even wet carpets, be aware that the Security Controller (known as the KESSY) lives just under there. There have been cases of cars self-running the starter motor to destruction, or even fire, caused by this water. Search this web page for the word water for more information. ****


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Forum ‘FAQ’ (PanEuropean)*

A useful checklist of things to do when you take delivery of your new Phaeton

*Programming and Configuring the Phaeton After You Take Delivery....(What the owner can easily do)* 
 Store Settings for the Seat Memory buttons, key fobs, driver preferences (a complete how-to guide for setting up a new Phaeton)
....- A Useful Suggestion for Seat Memory Button Programming
Program the Homelink Garage Door Opener
....- Another Garage Door Opener Discussion
....- Yet another Garage Door Opener Discussion
Adjust the Clock, Keep the clock time synchronized with the GPS satellite constellation
....- additional information concerning GPS clock synchronization
 Preset Sound System volume when car is powered up
 Telematics - Set up the OnStar System (North America only)
....- additional discussion about OnStar
Heating and Ventilation - adjusting the footwell temperature differential
 Preserving Suspension Setting Changes across Start Cycles 
How to save passenger side exterior rear view mirror memory position for use when backing up.
Alarm System - How to disable cabin motion sensors (important information if you have a pet)

*Programming and Configuring the Phaeton After You Take Delivery ....(What your Phaeton service technician can do for you) * 
 Turn off the seat belt warning message and chime (Dealers may not disable this feature in the United States)
 Turn off the "Key in Ignition" warning chime (Dealers may not disable this feature in the United States)
 Define preferences for door locking and unlocking behavior
 Define preferences for daytime running lights (DRL) (Dealers may not disable this feature in Canada)
 Turn off Tire Pressure Monitoring if you install snow tires without TPM sensors
 Getting Rid of the Navigation Acceptance Screen (legal warning screen)
....Warning on screen upon startup (additional discussion about yet another North American model warning screen)
Adjust rear Park Distance Control measurements to allow for presence of a bicycle rack or trailer hitch
Enable remote window operation (up or down) using the buttons on the Key Fob
Change the Language used on the Infotainment Display

* Understanding Phaeton Convenience Features* 
 Understanding the 'Residual Heat' function 
Understanding the 'Single Side Parking Light' function
....Further discussion of the "Side Light Switched On" warning message
 Keeping Climatronic off across start cycles (can't do it, it seems)
Park Distance Control - rear display
Understanding Rear Seat Climate Control Options
How to open the Trunk Lid (electrically, using the pushbutton on the trunk lid logo)
....How to open the Trunk Lid (manually, using the key)
....How to reset the power trunk lid when it gets out of synch
....Trunk will not open... (essential reading, this explains the valet lockout button)
....Trunk will not close...
....Trunk opens by itself...
CD Changer - Fast Load Function
....CD Changer - Informative Brochure from VW
Power Steering - Can I adjust the Sensitivity?
Keyless Access - what do the buttons on the door handles do?
Miscellaneous Buttons that are not labeled
Engine Compartment (bonnet) key-lock(UK specification Phaetons only)
Hidden Features - a fascinating collection of tips, tricks, and observations
Useful "Get Ready for Winter" Information

*Questions New Phaeton Owners Have Asked*
What is the toll-free Phaeton Customer Service Phone Number?
Anti-theft system - why does the car lock itself up after 30 seconds?
Child Seats - How do I use LATCH / ISOFIX Child Seats in the Phaeton?
....Rear side airbags - safe for children in car seats? 
....Protecting Phaeton leather seat surfaces when using child seats 
Daylight Savings Time - how to adjust the clock
Door Locks - how to manually lock the doors if no battery power is present
Door Locks - Automatic door RE-locking - Gremlin or Feature? 
Electrical Connector (two-pin) in left battery compartment - What is it for?
Engine - normal operating temperatures?
....Engine - VW Program for replacement of coil-over-plug units  (fall 2009 - See VW announcement at this link: 
Volkswagen Ignition Coil Inspection & Replacement Program)
Extended warranty insurance - how to buy it?
Fuel Economy (Mileage) - what's everyone else getting?
....Diesel Phaeton Fuel Economy 
....LPG (Liquid Petroleum Gas) Phaeton Fuel Economy 
Fuel Specifications - what grade of gasoline should I use in a Phaeton?
....Ethanol Fuel
Fuse Panels - where are they, how to open the cover? (includes PDF listing all fuses and relays)
Flashlight - Where is the Flashlight?
Heating & Ventilation - What is the purpose of the little rocker switch under the clock? (Cabin Temperature Differential Button)
Heating & Ventilation - How do I manually open the vents in the dashboard?
Heating & Ventilation - Where is the humidity sensor and the cabin temperature sensor?
Heating & Ventilation - What do the buttons on the front door sills do?
Heating & Ventilation - How does the Rear Seat Climate Control Panel and 4 Zone HVAC System work?
....- additional discussion concerning the rear seat air conditioning control panel
Heated Steering Wheel - 'Heated Wheel is Off' message
Infotainment System - What does the 'MANUAL' button do?
Instrument Cluster - what do the symbols mean? (list with a photo of every possible symbol that can be displayed)
Loudness Button - what does it do? 
Navigation System - Split Screen Function, and how it is intended to be used (important information - read this first!)
Navigation System - How to program in a detour around a problem
Navigation System - DVD or CD, What about Updated Maps?
Navigation System - How many CD's?
 Navigation System - Why don't I see street names?
 Navigation System - What the heck are all those funny symbols (icons) on the map?
....- downloadable legend for the map symbols (PDF)
Oil Specifications - what type of oil should I use in a Phaeton?
OnStar - What is the future for this analog only system?
Parking Lights - what does 'Side Lights Switched On' mean?
Rear Seat Headrests - what causes up and down movement
Roof Rack - where are the attachment points?
Seat Memory Buttons - one-touch, or press and hold?
Serpentine Belt Replacement Interval?
Sound System - Where are the speakers?
Sound System - Where are the antennas?
Sound System - Will the CD player display music titles on the screen?
Sound System - Why don't I see dynamic updating of RDS/RBDS text? (North American problem only)
Sound System - Why don't the names of the AM stations appear, like the FM station names do?
Sound System - Using CD-R discs in the CD Player
Speedometer - how accurate is it?
Speed Governor - what is the maximum permitted top speed?
Sunroof - Speed-sensitive operation
Sunroof - Manual (emergency) closing of the Sunroof
Telematics - How do I connect my cell phone to the Phaeton's built in cell phone antenna?
Telematics - What is the little wire in the box below the center armrest for?
....- additional discussion of the cell phone antenna connector
Telematics - What is the future of the analog OnStar system?
....Additional discussion about OnStar
Telephones - what cell phone configurations are available?
Tires - discussion about choosing replacement tires for a Phaeton
Tire Pressure Monitoring System - Why does it always give a warning message in October or November?
Tire Pressure Monitoring System - How to turn off warnings if the spare is flat
Tire Pressure Monitoring System - What to do if the system indicates there is a fault present
Tire Pressure Monitoring System - Where are the tire pressure sensors?
....Why are the recommended tire pressures so high on North American Phaetons?
Transmission - how to avoid hesitation during acceleration
Transponder (EZ-Pass toll highways) - where to mount it?
Trunk Cavity Dimensions (for loading outsize cargo)
TMC - RDS - Choosing the correct Navigation CD for traffic advisories in the UK
Water Temperature Gauge - always reading 200°F (90°C)?
Wheel Alignment, Tire Wear
....Additional discussion about wheel alignment problems
Window Glass - difference between tinted and insulated
....Detailed Instructions for operation of the Windshield Wiper & Washer System (also contains windshield cleaning recommendations from VW)
Xenon headlights - differences between North American and European Phaetons


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Forum ‘FAQ’ (PanEuropean)*

*Phaeton Upgrades and Modifications After Delivery - Discussions, Photos and 'How-To's' 
*
*OEM Option retrofits*
 Snow Tires – Requirements, Specifications, Detailed Explanation
An alternative to carrying a full size spare tire
Trailer Hitch Installation for Phaeton
....Bicycle Rack Installation for Phaeton
 Retrofitting Keyless Start to Phaetons that are equipped with Keyless Entry
 Retrofitting Paddle Shifters to the Steering Column
Retrofitting a Heated Steering Wheel
 Retrofitting the OEM Fire Extinguisher
Retrofitting a Warning Triangle in Trunk Lid
Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control Switch (Gradation + and - Buttons)
Retrofitting Aspherical Rear View Mirrors (ROW Spec Mirrors)
 Retrofitting a Refrigerator (4 seater Phaeton)
 Retrofitting a Refrigerator (5 seater Phaeton)
 Retrofitting a Rear Seat Climate Control Panel
 Retrofitting Soft-Close Doors
 Retrofitting a Television Tuner (same as factory installation)
....Replacing an Analog Television Tuner with a Digital TV Tuner
Retrofitting an Ashtray and Cigarette Lighter
....Retrofitting Ashtray (Coinholder) Lights
Retrofitting a Parking Heater or 'Standheizungen' (Stand-alone fuel powered heater)
Retrofitting Dual Xenon Headlamps
Rear Fog Light - Retrofitting (or enabling) this on a North American Phaeton
....Possible problems related to the rear fog annunciator on 2005 / 2006 NAR Phaetons 
Front Fog Lights - Enabling independent operation a North American Phaeton
 Ordering a tiny, wallet size emergency key for your Phaeton
 Requirement to Refresh the CAN gateway (Controller 19) after Controller Retrofits or Controller Removal
*
Audio, Phone, Electronics retrofits*
Sound System - Wiring Diagrams (attached to different posts at this link)
Retrofitting a Cell Phone
....Phone Holder Insert for Center Console (5 seater only)
....Connecting your cell phone to the Phaeton external cell phone antenna
Retrofitting rSAP Bluetooth Capability (ROW market Phaetons only - not NAR)
Connecting the Motorola IHF-1000 or HF850 Kit in place of the Onstar buttons 
Retrofitting a DVD Entertainment System
....Supplying external AV input to an existing Television Tuner
Retrofitting a Televison Tuner
Retrofit iPod, XM Radio, or Sirius Radio Installation (includes wiring diagrams for phone retrofits)
....- How to add an aftermarket XM radio or cell phone
....- integrating video display into the Phaeton infotainment system
....- integrating consumer electronics into the Phaeton sound system
....- iPod integration by way of FM modulation
....- iPod integration by way of 'Ice-Link' adapter
....- iPod integration by way of replacing CD player
....- Sirius or XM radio antenna installation
....- OEM provision of USB memory stick access in VW Products
Radar Detector Installation 
....another discussion of Radar Detector installation
*
Modifications related to exterior appearance*
Removing the 'Schriftzüge' (model-writing) from the back of the car
Changing the front grille style (MY 2004 to MY 2005 or vice-versa)
....Aftermarket or modified front grilles
Paint Protection Film (Stoneguard) 
Painting Rocker Panels and Valences to match the body colour (with photos)
Upgrading MY 2004 rear console trim to MY 2005 specification (colour matched)
Aftermarket Wheels
....Using OEM TPMS sensors on aftermarket wheels 
....Larger wheels and tires! (Another aftermarket wheels discussion)
....Nice pictures of aftermarket wheels on a Cairo Grey car (Ron's Phaeton)
....Does anyone have aftermarket wheels? (Still another discussion of the same topic)
....Phaeton with 20 inch Antera Wheels
How to Adapt (Adjust, Calibrate) Phaeton Suspension & Ride Height (Detailed, step by step instructions and guide, with photos)
Wheel Well Splash Guards (mud flaps)

*Other modifications, improvements*
Cupholder Extension
How to remove the airbag warning labels from the sunvisors
Grab Handle (additional entry / exit support) for Persons with Reduced Mobility
Retrofitting additional road noise suppression material
*
Keeping Your New Phaeton Clean*
Volkswagen Cleaning Instructions for Dealers, VW Recommended Chemicals
....Dual Xenon Headlights - Slight delay when high beam first used?
Removing windowsill protective plastic strips
 3M Tire & Wheel Cleaner, VW Alloy Wheel Brush 
Keeping Sun Beige Carpets Clean
Phaeton Winter (rubber) Floormats (European factory specification product)
....- Matching rear 'gummi' floormats 
"Monster Mat" Winter (rubber) Floormats (North American DriverGear product)
....More rubber floormat discussion
....How to Make your Own Winter Floormats
....Safety considerations applicable to floormats (both OEM and aftermarket)
Lightweight Foam Trunk Liner for Phaeton (VW Product)
Trunk Liner with cargo blocks (third party manufacturer product)
How to refinish Phaetons with Klavierlack paint (Includes TB 50-07-03)
....How to remove fine scratches, swirl marks from Phaetons
Refinishing scratched or curb-scuffed Phaeton wheels
Front End Protection (discussion of bras vs. Scotchguard Protective Film)
Touch up paint 
Washer Fluid - Buy the premium stuff, or the el-cheapo stuff?
How to remove and clean cupholders
Source of Corrosion on Brake Components (rotor, caliper cover) - how to avoid this problem


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Forum ‘FAQ’ (PanEuropean)*

*Troubleshooting Problems *
_See also the "Questions New Phaeton Owners Have Asked" section above for additional troubleshooting discussions._
How to change a flat tire on a Phaeton (it's a bit more complex than you might think)
Access and Start Controller (controller 07) - resolving antenna 'open circuit' faults
Armrest - Broken Latch on Front Center Armrest (5 seater)
Ashtray (Front) - what to do if it will not open (e.g. coin stuck in there)
Ashtray (Rear) - troubleshooting rattles
Battery - Vehicle Power Supply Battery (not starter battery) Problems
....Additional discussion of problems arising from discharged batteries (battery management controller replacement)
....Electrical Problems (includes TB 27-06-02, RVU, Campaign OH)
....Battery Discharge Discussion (including pictures of solar recharger)
....Smoothing Capacitor - A possible cause of persistent, unexplained battery discharge 
....A possible answer for the battery discharge problem
....Battery Replacement Procedure
....Intervention Load Management on the Phaeton (contains VW Technical Bulletin 27-05-04)
....Purchasing and using a Battery Maintainer for your Phaeton (Includes TB 00-03-11)
....My Phaeton's electrical problems are now long gone...
Backlighting on Steering Wheel buttons does not illuminate
Clock runs too slow or too fast (Includes TB 90-05-05 and 90-07-01)
Camshaft Rattle when Engine Started (4.2 litre V8 only) (includes TB 15-06-01)
'Convenience Closing' feature - troubleshooting
Corrosion on lower edge of doors (trim strip)
Corrosion on trim strips adjacent to side windows
'Check Engine Light (CEL, or MIL)' discussion about troubleshooting (includes information about how to set engine readiness code)
....Persistent 'Check Engine Light' on W12 (torque converter O-ring replacement, includes TB 01-07-22)
Door Locking – how to do it mechanically (if no battery power is present)
Door Handles - How to troubleshoot and replace exterior handles (Keyless Access button not working)
Driver Seat - Troubleshooting Noise 
Driver Seat - Will not move to preprogrammed position 
Exterior Mirrors - Bulb replacement, mirror replacement, disassembly instructions
Fuel Filter - change 
Fuel Pump (Electric, in fuel tank) Failure: Diagnosis, Mitigation, Pump Replacement
Fuel Flow Problems (fuel filter, fuel hoses perishing and collapsing)
Fuel Tank Replacement due to road hazard damage
Fuel Tank - 'Check Gas Cap' advisory message
....How to manually open the gas cap door flap (if it is frozen closed)
Emission (Dynamometer) Testing Exemption Sticker
Front Seat Disassembly, Service, etc.
Hatshelf (platform behind rear passenger seat) Removal
Headlight Bulb Replacement
....Headlight Alignment Instructions
Headlight Washers - troubleshooting Includes TB 92-05-01 "Washer Jets (Front or Rear ), Restricted"
Headrests - Restoring front seat headrests to the normal position
Heating System - cold air coming out one of the vents (discusses flushing out heat exchangers)
....Instrument Panel air vent cover (decor panel) stays open, does not close when it should 
....Air recirculation Flap Positioning Motor (V113) not Working 
Homelink Garage Door Opener Problems (not programming, but troubleshooting)
Ignition Key Emergency Release
Instrument Cluster (MFI, or Y24) - How to reset the Display Screen (Includes TB C-90-04-01 and TB 90-05-04)
Instrument Cluster Illumination - backlighting occasionally slow to light up
Infotainment (J523) - Uncommanded resetting of the Long-Term Mileage Statistics
Infotainment (J523) - Big Screen occasionally slow to light up
Infotainment (J523) - Buttons do not match screen functions
Intake Actuator Arms - V8 engine (replacement of broken OEM arms with 'Gruvenparts' repair kit)
"Insufficient Coolant" Advisory Message
Navigation System - position of car on map display is not accurate
Navigation System - obtaining up to date navigation CDs for North America
Navigation System - Updating Navigation Controller software to solve navigation function problems
Oil Dipstick Problems
Park Distance Control - Red Lights in all 4 Corners of Car
Power Windows - Pinch Protection too sensitive, or auto-close feature not working
Radio - AM Reception Problems
Radio - FM Reception Problems
Rear Door Sunshade - Repairing Broken Handle (includes TB 68-05-01)
Rear Seat Power Outlet Cover Falls Open
Rear Seat Cushion (seat base) - how to remove it (in case a coin or child's toy falls behind it)
Rear Window Electric Defogger - factors affecting its operation
'Service Now' message - how to reset it (In case the dealership forgets to do it when the oil is changed)
....'Service Now' message appears at an inappropriate time
Shock Absorbers - replacement, specification differences, old ones not available, etc.
....List of Air Spring Damper (Gas Struts) and Suspension Controller part numbers
Ski Bag - how to remove it, refold it
Sound System Distortion, Speaker Rattles
....Additional discussion of sound system problems (speaker rattle, static)
....Repairing Inoperative Bass speaker in front driver or passenger door (inside door panel removal, fixing broken speaker wire)
Steering Column - Troubleshooting Noise (up-down or in-out adjustment) 
"Steering Fault - Workshop" message 
Steering - Power Steering Line Corrosion (references Campaign 97Q1, criteria 2)
Sunroof - adjusting the glass panel to fit flush with the roof
Sunroof - general discussion and troubleshooting of cranky sunroofs
Sunroof - How to repair a loose sunroof control dial
Towing - How to tow a Phaeton (it must be transported on a flatbed car carrier)
....Damage arising from Towing & Flatbed Transportation
'Tire Pressure Monitoring System Fault' advisory message
Transmission Discussions (6 speed, used on V8 Phaetons)
....DIY transmission valve body replacement completed
Transmission Discussions (5 speed, used on W12 Phaetons)
....Transmission Function Concerns (includes TBs 32-06-01 and 37-05-01)
....Changing Transmission Fluid, Checking Transmission Fluid Level (illustrated how-to guide)
....Transmission (any version) - cannot shift out of Park
....Transmission (any version) - PRNDS lights up in display
Trunk Lid Requires Excessive Effort to Close (4E2 or 4E8, not the power operated one)
Trunk - Power Trunk Lid Troubleshooting
....Microswitch behind Trunk Lid Logo (for opening power trunk) does not work
Trunk - Broken Sleeve on Electrical Harness leading to Trunk Lid
Turn Signals - no sound (chime) when turn signal activated
Vibration/Shudder Concerns - 2004 -06 Phaeton with V8
Water in Cabin Footwell (Cleaning Air Intake Plenum and Sunroof Drains)
Water in Cabin Footwell (Leakage via Electronics Box in Right Plenum Chamber)
Water in Cabin Footwell (Leakage via Air Conditioning Evaporator Pan or Evaporator Pan Drain Lines)
Wheel Bearings
Windshield Fogging, Humidity Sensor
Windshield Replacement
Wiper Blades - How to change them
Window Regulator Mechanical Problems (Pantograph that operates windows in vehicle doors)
Windshield Wiper Mechanical Problems (Corrosion of bushings)
W12 engine - hesitant start after running for a while (winter fuel, or ethanol fuel problems)
W12 (only!) Underbody Cover Attachment Modification (Includes TB 00-06-02 and TB 37-07-08)
How to get into your Phaeton if you have lost your keys (this procedure can be used only once)
....Discussion about this procedure...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Forum ‘FAQ’ (PanEuropean)*

*Phaeton Technical Reference Material*

....* General Information*
Maintenance & Service Schedules (what needs to be done, when) - (includes TB 17-06-01)
End of Warranty Checklist - actions to make sure you have had carried out before the warranty ends
List of Phaeton Technical Bulletins (TB) issued
....Campaigns ("Technical Solutions") in the UK and European market
How to Purchase a Phaeton Service Manual
DVD for Phaeton Owners
Understanding Phaeton Production Codes & Build Stickers (downloadable PDF)
Phaeton VIN table by month/year of production, VIN decoder
Phaeton exterior dimensions (LWB and SWB)
Phaeton exterior crash test photos
Body Construction Details - what is plastic, what is metal
Lifting the Phaeton on a Hydraulic Lift - Precautions
Change in Oil Filter design - W12 Engine
Wiring Harness Repair Guidelines (essential reading prior to any repairs, modifications, or retrofits)
How to access and change spark plugs on the V8 engine
How to access and change spark plugs on the W12 engine
V8 Engine Timing belt Replacement

....*How Systems Work*
Antenna Technology 
Batteries - how many, where are they, what do they do?
Front Brake Air Scoop
Front Valence / Chin Spoiler / Underbelly Cover (photos)
Instrument Cluster Glass
Keyless Access and the Kessy Controller - how it works
Keys, Key Blades, Immobilizers, and Remote Unlocking - how all the bits work together
....How to change the battery in the key fob (includes TB 57-06-03)
....Key Fob - Replacing a scuffed emblem (VW Logo) on the key fob
Phaeton Air Suspension - how it works
....Additional information about Phaeton Air Suspension 
....List of Air Spring Damper (Gas Struts) and Suspension Controller part numbers
....Replacement struts for MY 2004 Phaetons(VW provides the other three when one fails)
....Correct orientation of suspension level sensor when replacing component (Discussion and warning of a common and easy-to-commit error when replacing level sensors)
....Replacement of droplinks on front anti-roll bar (These are wear parts that will eventually need replacement)
....Replacement of Front Control Arms (These are wear parts that will eventually need replacement)
Park Distance Control - Design, system description and adjustment instructions
Servotronic Power Steering Assist - how it works, how to disable it.
More than you ever wanted to know about Telephones in Phaetons
Television Tuner - pinouts and additional AV sources
Tire Pressure Monitoring System (TPMS) - Design, system description and adjustment instructions (includes TBs related to TPMS troubleshooting)
....TPMS Troubleshooting and Problem Solving Difficulties (Additional TPMS troubleshooting discussion)
....Troubleshooting Tire Pressure Monitoring System faults (Still more TPMS troubleshooting discussion)
....How to Disable the Tire Pressure Monitoring System (A last resort - not really encouraged)
Ventilated Seats - how they work
Windshield Wipers and Rainsensor - System description 

....* Component Removal and Replacement*
Backup Light Bulb removal and replacement 
Volkswagen Trim Removal Tool (essential for Phaeton disassembly)
Bib for front of Phaeton (highly recommended for any work under the hood)
Front Bumper Cover Removal and Replacement (includes discussion of cracked front bumper covers caused by incorrect installation procedures)
Rear Bumper Cover Removal and Replacement
Brake Servicing (general discussion, wear limits, disassembly, component life)
Replacing Front Brake Pads & Discs
Replacing Rear Brake Pads and Rotors 
Cleaning the Snow Screens in the Phaeton Air Intake
Corrosion Prevention Precautions when removing and replacing Phaeton wheels
F265 Map Controlled Engine Thermostat Replacement (W12 - BAP engine)
....Coolant specifications for W12 Engines
G209, G303 Cabin Interior Alarm Monitoring sensors – component location
J367 Battery Monitoring Controller – how to replace (Includes RVU TB 27-06-02)
J401 Navigation CD Reader– Removal Instructions
J502 Tire Pressure Monitoring Control Module – component location
J523 Front Information Display and Control Head – Removal Instructions
J523 Front Information Display and Control Head – how to replace (contains useful tips for routing the cables)
J605 Trunk Lid Control Module – how to replace
N376 Ignition Switch Key Lock Solenoid - how to get access to it
R38 Microphone for Telephone or OnStar – component location
Exterior Door Handles – how to remove and replace (includes interior door panel removal and replacement instructions)
Front Bumper Cover removal and replacement
Front Foglight removal and replacement
Mirror, Front Overhead Control Panel Assembly Removal Instructions
Plenum Chamber Cover – how to remove and replace 
Rear Cabin Light, Switch E327 – how to replace 
Relay Panel (fuse panel) in trunk - how to release it (an important lesson from "The School of Hard Knocks")
Trunk Lid Wiring Harness replacement (VAS 1978 Repair Kit)
Some interesting photos of a dis-assembled Phaeton
Windshield Wiper Blades - adjusting the blades to the correct park position (instructions, specifications)
W12 Front Right Wheel Well Liner with vent (difficulty sourcing correct replacement part in NAR)
W12 supplemental radiator (front right corner of car)

....*Controllers & Software*
Phaeton controller addresses, controller network topology
Phaeton Self-Diagnosis and Fault Recording System 
Software Upgrades for the Phaeton 
How to determine what version of software is in your J523
VAS 5051 Diagnostic and Programming Tool
VAG-COM Diagnostic Scan Tool and the Phaeton - reference information 
....Additional Information about the VAG-COM diagnostic scan tool
....VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons (for comparing coding, controller part numbers, software revisions, etc.)
....How to determine controller software version levels using a diagnostic scan tool
How to adapt moving components (windows, seats, sunroof, trunk lid, etc.)
A fascinating discussion concerning problems arising from software coding errors 

*Forum Reference Material*
Phaeton Forum Objectives, Moderator Role
Vortex Forum user agreement, rules
Vortex Forums Help and FAQ

*Social*
Regional Get-together directory
Phaeton Vanity Licence Plates


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Forum ‘FAQ’ (PanEuropean)*

The majority of the information that follows was collected and posted during 2004 and 2005, to serve as a guide for forum members who were ordering new Phaetons from Dresden. This information is still quite valuable for folks who are in the resale (pre-owned) market, but what follows below is no longer being kept up to date. In other words, it applies to the MY 2003 to 2007 Phaetons only.

*Press Coverage - Reviews, Comparisons, Magazine Articles, etc. *
European Car Magazine - Long Term Evaluation: 2004 VW Phaeton V8 - _First installment of a long term evaluation of the Phaeton_
Car & Driver Magazine, November 2002 - _European W12 and V8 Phaeton _
Car & Driver Magazine, September 2003 - _Feature Article about the Transparent Factory in Dresden_ 
Forbes Road Test - 2004 Volkswagen Phaeton
Canadian Driver Magazine, November 2003 - _2004 Phaeton _
Motor Trend Magazine, September 2004 - _ Road Test Comparison _
Gayot.com, April 2004 - _2004 Phaeton_
FamilyCar.com, undated - _2004 Phaeton, Road Test _ 
Phaeton compared to Bentley Continental (Discussion thread on this board, with pictures)
"Woman Motorist" website gives Phaeton the first perfect score ever
Automobile Magazine June 2005 - The Best Cars in the World
'A Car Place' - review of 2005 Phaeton V8
'Top Gear' (United Kingdom) review of 2005 Phaeton V6 TDI
Pope Francis (and other notable Phaeton owners)
Geneva Auto Show 2007 - Detail Photos of MY 2008 Refresh
'skript manufaktura' Magazine (a publication from the Transparent Factory)
North American Phaeton Service Departments (technicians) that we (Phaeton owners) recommend
UK and Europe Phaeton Service Departments (technicians) that we (Phaeton owners) recommend
Lease Price Questions (new vehicles)
Wholesale Price Questions (used vehicles)
Long Term Ownership Experience of Phaeton Forum Participants
Official Phaeton video thread

*Paint and Interior Colours - Photo Galleries*
List of Standard Exterior and Interior colours - 2005, 2006 North American Phaeton (downloadable PDFs)
Exterior Changes - 2004 to 2005 model year
2006 Model Year Changes

_*Paint Colours*_
Antibes Blue metallic 
Apassionata Blue Heliochrome 
Aubergine (eggplant) 
....more excellent Aubergine pictures (Whealy's car)
Black Klavierlack 
Luxury Black Heliochrome
Bolero Beige
Cairo Grey
Campanella White
Coucou Grey 
'Klavierlack' clearcoat finishes
Luna Blue Pearleffect 
Mararis Green 
Mazeppa Grey metallic
Papillon Silver Heliochrome
Silver Mirror
Tarantalla Black Pearleffect 
Waterworld (light green)

_*Interior Colours*_
Petrol Leather (TJ), and Leather Colour Palette
Sun Beige Leather (TE)
Crystal Grey Leather (TD)
Navy Blue Leather (TF)
Anthracite Leather (TC)

Custom Interiors (VW Individual)
Navy Blue with Sterling

_*Interior Woods*_
Eucalyptus (7TE) Wood Trim
Myrtle (5MW) Wood Trim
Walnut (5MG) Wood Trim
Chestnut (5TN) Wood Trim
Black Piano Lacquer (VW Individual)
Black ****ar Grain (VW Individual)
Wood Inlay Detailing (VW Individual)

_*Volkswagen Individual - Custom choices for your Phaeton*_
VW Individual Atelier at the Transparent Factory in Dresden
European Options List, VW Individual Offerings List
A photo tour of the Transparent Factory in Dresden
Custom Interiors (VW Individual)
Seatbelt Colors
Supplemental Rear Seat Reading Lamps
Rear Seat Work Table 

*Options That Can be Ordered on Your Phaeton - Photo Galleries *
Telephone (GSM Phone)
....North American Phaeton Integrated Cell Phone
Refrigerator - 4 Seat Phaeton (VW Individual - not applicable to North America)
Refrigerator - 5 Seat Phaeton (VW Individual - not applicable to North America)
Phaeton Wheel Photos
Rear Seat DVD Entertainment System (VW Individual - not applicable to North America)
Active (Adaptive) Cruise Control - Automatic Distance Regulation (not applicable to North America)
Fire Extinguisher below front passenger seat
Paddle Shifters on Steering Column
Extended Wood Trim in Cabin
Wood trimmed steering wheel  (not applicable to North America)
12 Way Power Seats (substitution for 18 way power seats)
Smoking Package - Ashtrays and Cigarette Lighters (also available for retrofit from VW dealers)
License Plate Frames (available from VW dealers)
Protective Cover for Rear Bumper (available from VW dealers)
Manual Transmission (since discontinued, we think)
V10 TDI Engine (not applicable to North America)
....Additional Discussion of Diesel Phaeton availbility in North America
Parking Heater (Stand-heating) (not applicable to North America)
Television Tuner - with display on front Infotainment Screen (not applicable to North America)
Digital Television Tuner - with display on front Infotainment Screen (not applicable to North America)
Roof Rack (Short Wheelbase Phaetons only - not applicable to North America)
Trailer Hitch and Trailer Electrical Controller (not applicable to North America)


----------

